# Living on the Palm



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

I have heard that living in the Palm is great. Does anyone have anything to add to this?

Is the traffic congested? Are there villas available there? Public beaches?

Just getting a feel for the surroundings. It looks beautiful but things are not always what they seem...

Thank you!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There are lots of villas there, each one has its own beach area. Not seen this personally, but have heard that the water quality in between the fronds isn't very good as there's no natural water flow, so the water just becomes stagnant and full of algae. No traffic problems any time I've been there.


----------



## eusweetheart (Nov 12, 2009)

*Interesting!*



Gavtek said:


> There are lots of villas there, each one has its own beach area. Not seen this personally, but have heard that the water quality in between the fronds isn't very good as there's no natural water flow, so the water just becomes stagnant and full of algae. No traffic problems any time I've been there.



Ok- thank you! That gives me something to start with....

C


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

eusweetheart said:


> I have heard that living in the Palm is great. Does anyone have anything to add to this?
> 
> Is the traffic congested? Are there villas available there? Public beaches?
> 
> ...



No, traffic is rarely heavy. Yes, lots of villas on the fronds, but they are surprisingly close and expensive for what they are. The apartment buildings have beach access, as do the villas. Not sure that the public can just wander on & use the facilities, but I doubt it. There are now a few cafes, restaurants (& the ugly Atlantis Hotel at the end), but not an awful lot in the way of shops etc.

-


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

eusweetheart said:


> I have heard that living in the Palm is great. Does anyone have anything to add to this?
> 
> Is the traffic congested? Are there villas available there? Public beaches?
> 
> ...


I have a canadian friend who lives there..... I wen tto visit him once and first time he turned the washroom knob roaches came and he started jumping all over the place I couldnt help but laugh at the quality of th ebuilding. I however u r movng to impress ur freinds then go ahead else save... and get into Walk.


----------

